# Dad's old Faller



## PiKap335 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

First time posting here - hope you can offer some insight.

This being our first Christmas in our new house, I decided to take down my Dad's old train from the eighties & set it up around the tree. The set hasn't been touched in 10-15 years & appears I'm missing some track. 

Went down to the hobby shop, but the guys weren't exactly sure of what scale it was & just mentioned that "_it was old_".

I *think* it's O-scale. I know it's a Faller & it's from the eighties or earlier. I've attached some pictures. I'm hoping to purchase the replacement bits & get this going again!

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/advice.

Andrew


----------



## PiKap335 (Dec 7, 2011)

Here are the pics...


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*Wow*

I have no idea, but that foot kind of scared me


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

PiKap335 said:


> Hi Guys, Went down to the hobby shop, but the guys weren't exactly sure of what scale it was & just mentioned that "_it was old_".
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew


They could have held different scales of track up to the wheels of your train
or they could have measured the distance between the wheels on any of the axles. Doing either one of these two methods would have told them instantly what scale your trains are.

G scale inside track width = 45mm
O scale inside track width = 32mm
S scale track width =22.2mm
HO scale inside track width = 16.5mm

The wheels on each of your axles should measure slightly smaller between the wheels(from inside to inside) than one of the measurements that I have listed. If they do, than that one close particular measurement that I listed is the scale of your train.

Routerman


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Using the rule of the BIG TOE Theory. I venture HO but with large cars it would be a narrow gage O scale that runs on HO track.


----------



## PiKap335 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hellgate said:


> I have no idea, but that foot kind of scared me


:laugh: Didn't notice that until after the picture was taken!

Thanks guys. I'll measure up tonight. Much appreciated!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That track is definitely larger than HO scale. (Big Toe theory - In that pic the big toe fits completely between the rails - unless you've got some REALLY small big toes, your toe will be on the rails, not between them.)

My money is on it being O scale of some kind


----------

